# Avian Flu



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

*U.S. confirms highly pathogenic bird flu at Indiana turkey farm*





CHICAGO, Feb 9 (Reuters) - The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) reported an outbreak of highly pathogenic avian flu in an Indiana turkey flock on Wednesday, the nation's first case in a commercial poultry operation since 2020.
The outbreak brought swift reaction from importers seeking to limit the spread of the bird flu. China and Korea blocked non-heated poultry meat from Indiana, while Taiwan restricted poultry meat and egg products from the state, the USDA said on its website.

Indiana said the strain of the virus was H5N1 and it was the state's first case of highly pathogenic bird flu in commercial poultry since 2016, when 400,000 birds were killed. The H5N1 strain has also been found in wild birds along the U.S. East Coast and has caused a wave of outbreaks in poultry across Europe and Asia.  read more 
Canada confirmed H5N1 bird flu in a commercial poultry flock in Nova Scotia, triggering varying trade restrictions from importers, the Canadian Food Inspection Agency said on Wednesday.

The H5N1 strain "has been wreaking havoc on Asia and Europe," said Jim Sumner, president of the USA Poultry & Egg Export Council, an industry group. China's ban on Indiana poultry will likely last 90 days, he said.
Though limited, the trade restrictions and loss of poultry to the disease are a blow to the U.S. farm sector. The USDA said bird flu does not pose an immediate health concern to people.
About 29,000 turkeys at the farm in Dubois County, Indiana, in the south of the state, are being culled to contain the outbreak, state officials said.

The Indiana outbreak is significant because it indicates the strain has entered a migratory pathway for birds called the Mississippi Flyway that includes major U.S. poultry-producing states like Mississippi, Sumner said.
Indiana is the third-largest U.S. turkey producing state, No. 1 in duck production and No. 2 in table eggs and egg-laying chickens, according to the state.
Officials have quarantined the infected farm and said birds from the flock will not enter the food system. They are testing birds in the surrounding area for the disease.











U.S. confirms highly pathogenic bird flu at Indiana turkey farm


The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) reported an outbreak of highly pathogenic avian flu in an Indiana turkey flock on Wednesday, the nation's first case in a commercial poultry operation since 2020.




www.reuters.com


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Further info on H5 N1 flu:






Highly Pathogenic Asian Avian Influenza A(H5N1) in People | Avian Influenza (Flu)


Highly Pathogenic Asian Avian Influenza A (H5N1) in People - CDC




www.cdc.gov


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Fantastic. Just what we need. Got anymore bad news for us today. Oh well I’m still upright so that’s what matters most


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Stop it.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

They just need a couple weeks to flatten the curve!!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Avian flu is back in the news.






USDA APHIS | USDA Confirms Highly Pathogenic Avian Influenza in a Flock of Commercial Broiler Chickens in Kentucky and Non-Commercial Backyard Flock (Non-Poultry) in Virginia







www.aphis.usda.gov






WASHINGTON, February 14, 2022 – The United States Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has confirmed the presence of highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI) in birds in two states – a flock of commercial broiler chickens in Fulton County, Kentucky, and a backyard flock of mixed species birds in Fauquier County, Virginia.


Samples from two Kentucky flocks were tested at the Breathitt Veterinary Center Laboratory and samples from the affected Virginia flock were tested at the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services Harrisonburg Regional Animal Health Laboratory, both part of the National Animal Health Laboratory Network. The Virginia and Fulton County, Kentucky cases were confirmed at the APHIS National Veterinary Services Laboratories (NVSL) in Ames, Iowa. The Breathitt Veterinary Center Laboratory also obtained a non-negative avian influenza test result on the samples from a Webster County turkey flock, and NVSL confirmation is pending.


APHIS is working closely with state animal health officials in Kentucky and Virginia on joint incident responses. State officials quarantined the affected premises, and birds on the properties will be depopulated to prevent the spread of the disease. Depopulation is complete in Virginia. Birds from the flocks will not enter the food system.


According to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, these avian influenza detections do not present an immediate public health concern. No human cases of these avian influenza viruses have been detected in the United States. As a reminder, the proper handling and cooking of poultry and eggs to an internal temperature of 165 ˚F kills bacteria and viruses.


As part of existing avian influenza response plans, Federal and State partners are working jointly on additional surveillance and testing in areas around the affected flocks. The United States has the strongest AI surveillance program in the world, and USDA is working with its partners to actively look for the disease in commercial poultry operations, live bird markets and in migratory wild bird populations.


Anyone involved with poultry production from the small backyard to the large commercial producer should review their biosecurity activities to assure the health of their birds. APHIS has materials about biosecurity, including videos, checklists, and a toolkit available at USDA APHIS | Defend the Flock - Resource Center


USDA will report these findings to the World Organisation for Animal Health (OIE) as well as international trading partners. USDA also continues to communicate with trading partners to encourage adherence to OIE standards and minimize trade impacts. OIE trade guidelines call on countries to base trade restrictions on sound science and, whenever possible, limit restrictions to those animals and animal products within a defined region that pose a risk of spreading disease of concern.


APHIS will continue to announce the first case of HPAI in commercial and backyard flocks detected in a State but will not announce subsequent detections in the State. All cases in commercial and backyard flocks will be listed on the APHIS website at USDA APHIS | 2022 Highly Pathogenic Avian Influenza


In addition to practicing good biosecurity, all bird owners should prevent contact between their birds and wild birds and report sick birds or unusual bird deaths to State/Federal officials, either through their state veterinarian or through APHIS’ toll-free number at 1-866-536-7593. APHIS urges producers to consider bringing birds indoors when possible to further prevent exposures. The Animal Health Protection Act authorizes APHIS to provide indemnity payments to producers for birds and eggs that must be depopulated during a disease response. APHIS also provides compensation for disposal activities and virus elimination activities. Additional information on biosecurity for backyard flocks can be found at http://healthybirds.aphis.usda.gov.


_*Additional background*_
Avian influenza (AI) is caused by an influenza type A virus which can infect poultry (such as chickens, turkeys, pheasants, quail, domestic ducks, geese, and guinea fowl) and is carried by free flying waterfowl such as ducks, geese and shorebirds. AI viruses are classified by a combination of two groups of proteins: hemagglutinin or “H” proteins, of which there are 16 (H1–H16), and neuraminidase or “N” proteins, of which there are 9 (N1–N9). Many different combinations of “H” and “N” proteins are possible. Each combination is considered a different subtype and can be further broken down into different strains which circulate within flyways/geographic regions. AI viruses are further classified by their pathogenicity (low or high)—the ability of a particular virus strain to produce disease in domestic poultry.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

For more information on this story and how it is being covered across several news sources click the link below:





https://news.google.com/stories/CAAqNggKIjBDQklTSGpvSmMzUnZjbmt0TXpZd1NoRUtEd2pVanM2LUJCRVpXSUZLNHA1elZTZ0FQAQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen


----------

